# Dna 75 single 18650 mod?



## ConradS (26/7/16)

Hi,

Any vendors have any of these or inbound?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConradS (27/7/16)

Specifically the VT75 Nano would be awesome!


----------

